# Fiery Farm House, Leicester Road, Melton, August 2013



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 10, 2013)

This farm house has stood derelict since I was a little girl, so 30 years plus.
It's badly fire damaged, with no upper floor, to the left side of the building.
I didn't realise just how challenging it would be to get to the property, not the palisade fencing , but the 6ft plus weeds, nettles and thistles. On arriving at the house my hair was completely twisted up, and wrapped in huge thistles, still stinging and itching now  
Not much left to see really but I had wondered for years, what it looked like inside.


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice that, worth fighting the jungle to get to it I reckon. Looks a bit dodgy though, what with a lot of the upstairs now being downstairs. And there just had to be a chair - they're like the cockroaches of the furniture world; when all else is destroyed at least one chair will survive.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice photos
Well done
That is a ridiculous amount of fencing for defending something where there is nothing worth looting


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2013)

Thats dedication! All worth it for that chair in pic #4! 
Excellent stuff!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks guys! 
Wombat I had the same thoughts on the fencing, maybe it's too dangerous to just leave open?! can't think of any other reason!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 11, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Thanks guys!
> Wombat I had the same thoughts on the fencing, maybe it's too dangerous to just leave open?! can't think of any other reason!



Sounds like the nettles and thistles did a better job than the fencing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks like that was a nice house in its day!


----------



## MrGruffy (Oct 20, 2013)

That armchair makes it so welcoming.


----------



## smiler (Oct 20, 2013)

It could do with a lick a paint, I was surprised about the fence as well? Worth a bob or two that, surprised it’s not bin pinched, I hate nettles no matter how careful you are they still get you.
I admire your persistence and enjoyed the pics, Thanks


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 27, 2013)

Well worth the nettle stings...reminds me of my visits to Winstanley Hall when I was ripped t shreds by 8 ft high foliage....some little bits still in there worth capturing-I had a pair of shoes like that! cheers for sharing


----------



## KevOvo (Oct 30, 2013)

Love that pic with the chair!

I've driven past this on numerous occasions on the way to my mum's house. 

Will have to have a closer look next time!

Thanks


----------

